# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAT (Boggs)



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

In case you missed this over at "The Meeting Place".......H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y P A T!!!!































































And Many more.....here's to a pain-free future....the best to you always... Take care and God bless you!!(((*HUGS*))) to you on your birthday!!!!!







------------------"Cookies" alias Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Marilyn,Thanks much for letting us know this!And, Pat, I wish you a very happy birthday and many happy returns of the day...BUT WITHOUT PAIN!!







calida


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi , Thank you for the nice post about my birthday . It was a big surprise to see it . I think this group is the best . I had a great birthday. My family and I just stayed home and had a great time. With the job I do I don't get much family time . So this birthday was what it is all about for me . My family is my whole life . The support and the care they show really makes me happy . Even with all this pain they still bring a smile to my face . Thank you all again for the care and concern that I get from this group . This group has become my cyber family . I will keep praying for all of you . God Bless and Take Care Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

H A P P Y B E L A T E D B I R T H D A Y W I S H E S P A T---------------------------------------------Glad to hear that it was a good one. Wishing you a year that is full of love, happiness and as little pain as possible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAT!I am glad to hear you had a great family day on your birthday. I hope all is well.Sea


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAT!And Ditto on everyone elses great wishes and hopes for the comming year!!!!!Lori Ann


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAT !!!!! And many Happy Returns of the Day and Year!! Sounds like you had the perfect celebration with your family all together. That's what family is all about!!


----------

